# Dealing with Logan Actuator



## Wobbles

Finally got an 11" tailstock off Ebay for the Logan 12". This is the third tailstock and the best fit so far. Looking through the Logan parts book I discovered that by buying the 12" base (pn 2066), it can replace the shorter base (LA-1066 ?) on my 11" tailstock and I'll be good to go.  )

Called Logan and ordered the part in August. Had a long conversation with the woman and the guy, and they verified pn 2066. When nothing showed up in 3 weeks I called back and neither of them had any knowledge of my order, credit card, or anything.  Even said there was no such part as 2066! So I reordered, this time taking a moment to record the order number. 

While I greatly appreciate the ability to buy new parts, I get the feeling that this is a 80 year-old husband and wife team sitting alone in a vacant warehouse, selling off tons of old stock, with all their transactions recorded on the backs of old envelopes ! God bless them. I can see myself in the same situation in 20 years. I remained calm and pleasant on the phone, but I had to scream after hanging up. :lmao:

Anybody else had an adventure getting new parts from Logan ? 
Any secrets to share ?


----------



## Terrywerm

I have not dealt with them, but have had some short online conversations with him. I did find this about Scott Logan: http://elections.nwherald.com/candidate/785/Scott-Logan/

54 years old last year, making him 55 now, same age as myself.


----------



## Jon In Tucson

Wobbles,
I've ordered a few small parts from Logan, bushings, operators and parts manuals, and a small shaft for one of the change levers.  Turn around was a little longer than what I was used to in this eBay 2 day priority mail age, but only about 2 weeks.  I did order my parts online and didn't call the the company.  I truly understand your frustration, especially your quest in finding a suitable tailstock.  One thing for sure about the Logan, their support for these old machines is pretty good.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Redlineman

Nobody's Perfect;

I've not heard anything bad about them. They have helped a lot of people, I do know that. Certainly not getting rich off of making parts for _old lathes_. I have not purchased much from them, but it is nice to have them around just in case. I suppose I should purchase more. If money were no object, I would.


----------



## John Hasler

I think that is an unfair characterization of Logan lathes (except for the "old" part).


----------



## autonoz

Decided not to order anything from him after he chewed me out on a website for asking the inside taper of my 11" Logan lathe. I did not realize at the time it was run by him and by making my own adapter I was taking business from him. He made sure I knew and I made sure I did not buy from him. Not the best way to get customers.


----------



## Terrywerm

Redlineman said:


> Nobody's Perfect;
> 
> I've not heard anything bad about them. They have helped a lot of people, I do know that. Certainly not getting rich off of making parts for _old forgotten cheap junky lathes_. I have not purchased much from them, but it is nice to have them around just in case. I suppose I should purchase more. If money were no object, I would.



I suspect that your statement was made in a tongue and cheek, sarcastic fashion. At least I _hope_ that is the case. Please be aware that the forum rules clearly state that disparaging remarks about people, equipment, other forums, etc will NOT be tolerated. If you have had problems with certain equipment or people, feel free to explain your experiences, but be respectful. I did edit your post so that others will not make an incorrect interpretation of your statement. If I had suspected that your post was an intentionally disparaging remark, I would have deleted the whole post.


----------



## John Hasler

I understand that the forum's policy is to maintain a friendly and welcoming atmosphere but please don't go too far with enforcement of it.  I prefer being told when I'm wrong and seeing frank opinions.  Too much "be nice" and people become unwilling to express even mild, rational disagreement.


----------



## JR49

autonoz said:


> Decided not to order anything from him after he chewed me out on a website .



I got the User manual from Logun Actuator when I first acquired my 12" 2557VH a few months ago. I remember thinking that it was kind of pricey for about 20 coppied pages, but hey, I needed the information. Then, some weeks later, I called to ask a question about an adjustment on my lathe. Now, my question had nothing to do with making my own parts and "cheating him out of some business" like autonoz said ( I read, with great interest, your back and fourth banters with Scott L. on the yahoo-logan group, autonoz, and I fully agreed with you). Anyway, He acted like he didn't even want to be talking to me, and got me off the phone as quickly as possible, after giving me a very generic answer to my question, that was no help at all !  Thats when I decided to do my best to not buy parts from them. I would really like to get a spindle adapter, so I can put a center in my spindle, but have decided that, rather than buy from them, I will wait until I have the Knowledge ( maybe never happen !) and skill to make my own. Until then I will turn a center in the three jaw when I need more precision.   Wobbles, you really should have checked out the "Tools 4 Cheap" website, I just got a steady rest from Jeff, and yes, it is made in China, but I can't imagine a "made in USA" one being any better !!  Now, before I get yelled at, I try to buy American, but some things just aren't made here anymore. Hope you get your part soon, JR49


----------



## Wobbles

And for my part... I certainly don't mean to disparage anyone. My first Logan order, for on-line manuals, was delivered promptly and at a very reasonable price.  The quoted price for the tailstock base on my second order, while not cheap, was still fair. They did tell me that they had to machine a casting first and it would be several weeks. That's OK too.  And, they told me they'd use USPS Flat Rate to save me about $20 on delivery. Actually, it' kind of nice to call a company and talk to the same reasonable contact people. 

But what I'm coming to understand is that this particular instance seems to be an isolated case.


----------



## Terrywerm

John Hasler said:


> I understand that the forum's policy is to maintain a friendly and welcoming atmosphere but please don't go too far with enforcement of it.  I prefer being told when I'm wrong and seeing frank opinions.  Too much "be nice" and people become unwilling to express even mild, rational disagreement.



John, I edited Redlineman's post as a result of your interpretation of his comment, which I saw as tongue in cheek, and you saw as a disparaging comment. I took the steps I did to prevent further misinterpretation by others. I will not change my stance on the subject, and it is not open to further discussion. Period. 

Wobbles, I saw nothing wrong with your post.

Now, let's return to the original subject matter of this thread.


----------



## Uglydog

I've got a 10" Logan/Powercraft.
When I purchased her I'd never used a metal lathe nor held a mic.
Lots of wood lathe experience and I'd read some metal lathe books....
I knew my Logan needed a headstock rebuild when I got her.
Scott Logan patiently helped me identify the correct bearings and bushings, and then sold them to me.
Yes, they were expensive.
When they arrived, he spent nearly an hour on the phone coaching me on installation.
Yes, the parts were expensive. But, there is no way I'd have gotten her operational without his very patient help.

Daryl
MN


----------



## CluelessNewB

My experiences with Logan have all been positive.  Parts and manuals were all delivered in a timely manor. Some prices seem a bit high but at least you can get the new parts.  I really don't think Scott Logan is getting rich doing this.


----------



## clivel

I tried to place on online order for some parts for my lathe from Logan Actuator, but being located in Canada the only shipping options available were via UPS.
UPS are worse than criminals when shipping to Canada, they add on an extra $30 "brokerage" fee no matter how small or cheap the order is.

So I called Logan, the phone was answered by Scott who was very understanding about the UPS/Canada situation. He found me the cheapest shipping method via US Post and emailed an invoice a few minutes later. After placing my order the items were shipped promptly.

All in all I was very happy with his service and the trouble he took to find the cheapest shipping option, especially considering that my order was under $50.
Clive


----------



## Redlineman

Two Points;

Point 1; Really?

Terry was too bloody fast and I didn't even get to see what happened, so go look at my thread on the nut & bolt bare metal refurbishing of my 1942 Logan 200, and, seeing all the attention being lavished on it, tell me you can P*O*S*S*I*B*L*Y not understand that my comments were anything but facetious.* REALLY*? Could anyone really not understand my typing because my tongue was so far in my cheek? I'd love to keep going because it is a lot of fun and I'm really quite good at it, but in deference to Terry, I'll stop now.

If you have been around for any length of time, and have a pulse, you should have noticed that some people do not look with any favor on our favorite little lathes. Often times they are South Bend guys, some of them having somehow conjured up the notion that because an SB is _de rigueur_ in their world, a Legend, that anything else is lesser. Sorry to say for them that Logans are actually superior in some ways, so I'm told by those that know both. You also see the big time machine pros looking down at ANYTHING that is not a Monarch, Hardinge, Pacemaker, Hendey, etc., etc. Heaven forbid that you have an Atlas... or... anything Asian! BS. The guy turning the dials has more to do with the outcome than any machine he might be twiddling. Machine bigots see fools in their own mirrors.

Point 2; I stand corrected.

I do remember times when Mr. Logan's attitude has been rather intemperate, to say the least. Yes, I know full well that it can get tedious at times, and yes I know from direct experience that it is a bitter pill to swallow when you see people doing business other than with you, right under your nose, especially on your forum. But, when in business, swallow you must, if you are wise, and like your nose right where it is. I'd say the jury is out on his wisdom at times, but overall I still think he does a decent job for not a whole lot of benefit, and is a good resource to have.


----------



## mjhenks

Ordered spindle bearings and the rubber bumpers for the top of the head stock.  Bearings arrived in a week and they informed me the pumpers would take a little longer as they were not in stock.  A few weeks later they showed up too.  No issues for me.

Matthew


----------



## Wobbles

The story continues...

I was told 3 weeks on 9/23, so I gave it 4 weeks and called. They need another 3 weeks.


----------



## wa5cab

Wobbles,

Have you already paid for it?

Robert D.


----------



## Holescreek

When I rebuilt a Logan 820 many years ago I discovered that all of the bushings, bearings, shafts and gears were stock items carried by Mcmaster-Carr and Boston gear.  Unless you need a casting there's no need to look outside the US. BTW, I loved my Logan and only sold it to upgrade to a larger spindle through hole.


----------



## Wobbles

Ahhh.... resolution at last.  )

I wanted to finish out this thread by telling everyone it came to a positive resolution and that I'm finally happy. But it didn't play out the way you'd think. 

The tailstock base casting finally arrived from Logan. That night I tore the 11" tailstock apart and substituted the new base. It was a good, tight fit on the upper, and fit the ways very well. But the live center seemed to point to a place slightly below the center of the spindle. No problem, I understood there could be minor fitting. So over the next week I bought home various sizes of Aloma C & D shims. 

The following evenings (in the week leading up to Thanksgiving) I spent minutes here and there adding and subtracting shims between the base and upper to bring the tailstock spindle into height alignment with the headstock. Curiously, nothing seemed to work. More curious, with a .020" shim in the left end of the tailstock and the cinch bolt tensioned, a .020" shim on the right (aft) 
end was still free to move. Hmmm.

Finally I got several hours to separate the upper and lower castings and inspect. While the mating surfaces of the tailstock base were well machined, in stark contrast the raised portions that guide tailstock offset were in as-cast condition. Scratches in the paint left evidence that the raised portion of the "guide" was bottoming out, causing the upper casting to teeter-totter on what should have been a no-touch zone. 

So about .035" material had to be removed in this area across the full width of the new base. This took some time because I have no mill and had to invent a way to take off very small swaths so as not to over do it. When this was completed, the upper and lower castings fit together without interference from the offset guide area. Better yet, the tailstock now points directly at the headsock axis with no added shims. 

So although it took a little advanced "head scratching" and some added time to complete, the results are better than expected. My new tailstock is tight, the correct height, and looks correct on the lathe.

Color me happy.


----------



## Jon In Tucson

Wobbles,
Glad to hear you got it squared away.  Patience is a virtue. I knew of a fellow who fitted a barrel to a Mauser action without a lathe or mill.  Check headspace, remove barrel, remove a little metal on the breech with a file, reassemble and check headspace.  Much more patience than I would/could muster, but he made a fine shooting rifle.  God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## RandyM

Excellent Wobbles, that is good news. Can we see it?


----------



## geckocycles

I bought my 10" in 1981. It was a cobbled together machine with several models put together to work. I never ran a lathe before but had a big job for it. Scott spent a ton of time figuring out exactly what every component was so I could get parts. I machined the whole bed, had a 93 yr old old timer scrape it in. I replaced every gear and shaft in the QC as well as many other gears, bushings and head bearings. All from Logan. This was before internet and my ignorance to it at least. I bought a collet closer in 98 from Scott for $1000. He has been stellar to me and has sent me many emails and forum replies.
I realize now that I could of got so much for so much less. I am happy to help support Logan as much as possible and GRATEFUL they are still around! 

Sadly I had to sell this baby with all the years of tooling as I needed a larger lathe and didn't have the funds for one. I miss it dearly. It was dead on accurate. http://geckopc.com/Logan Lathe.htm
I now got a HF 7x12 that I am going through as doing small things on my 15x56 LeBlond is not practical.

To those interested the carriage was shimmed up using Garlok. This old timer was a joy to work with. He fully talked me out of buying a new machine. A real lost art of shaping and machine restoration. RIP.


----------



## joebiplane

Wobbles said:


> Ahhh.... resolution at last.  )
> 
> I wanted to finish out this thread by telling everyone it came to a positive resolution and that I'm finally happy. But it didn't play out the way you'd think.
> 
> The tailstock base casting finally arrived from Logan. That night I tore the 11" tailstock apart and substituted the new base. It was a good, tight fit on the upper, and fit the ways very well. But the live center seemed to point to a place slightly below the center of the spindle. No problem, I understood there could be minor fitting. So over the next week I bought home various sizes of Aloma C & D shims.
> 
> The following evenings (in the week leading up to Thanksgiving) I spent minutes here and there adding and subtracting shims between the base and upper to bring the tailstock spindle into height alignment with the headstock. Curiously, nothing seemed to work. More curious, with a .020" shim in the left end of the tailstock and the cinch bolt tensioned, a .020" shim on the right (aft)
> end was still free to move. Hmmm.
> 
> Finally I got several hours to separate the upper and lower castings and inspect. While the mating surfaces of the tailstock base were well machined, in stark contrast the raised portions that guide tailstock offset were in as-cast condition. Scratches in the paint left evidence that the raised portion of the "guide" was bottoming out, causing the upper casting to teeter-totter on what should have been a no-touch zone.
> 
> So about .035" material had to be removed in this area across the full width of the new base. This took some time because I have no mill and had to invent a way to take off very small swaths so as not to over do it. When this was completed, the upper and lower castings fit together without interference from the offset guide area. Better yet, the tailstock now points directly at the headsock axis with no added shims.
> 
> So although it took a little advanced "head scratching" and some added time to complete, the results are better than expected. My new tailstock is tight, the correct height, and looks correct on the lathe.
> 
> Color me happy.





and you are nnw a "learned" lathe operator....to Boot !

I am of the camp that thinks logan and southbend are "equal, but different"  each has tributes that somewhat outshine the other...but both are Solid, accurate very capable machines

joebiplane    Oldetimemachines.com


----------



## chips forever

I mean no offense or to imply anything to anybody but myself.

Have you ever tried to ask dumb questions from a very intelligent person who knows more than anyone about a given subject?

Scott to me is that way.  What is obvious to him is not to me and it is difficult to communicate with him.

With that said I have bought from him and will in the future.  From two phone camera pictures he knew what the problem was and found several others besides.

As for the communication issue I have been told I am difficult to deal with, mostly from friends and family, so I will not critize him.  I am just glad there is support out there for these lathes.


----------

